# Unsure



## Alic (Nov 17, 2018)

I have question because I want sort out situation: 
If someone Iet me to keep his cat and feed him and wrote It's cat for me, and also agree to change keeper ship for my name it's mean that this cat is mine now? As proof I have messages from previous owner. 

My story : 
At the end of September, that day was sunny weather and I left back door open as usual I'm doing. I went to the kitchen near midday and saw a strange shadow coming out of the hous. It was cat with no collar. He behaved as if he had lived with me for a long time. He entered the bedroom at the top. At the third time I went to see what he was doing there and he was sleeping in a bed on my pillow. I was sure that he just came for extra food and he will go away soon but he spent all day
lying and looking trough opened door. I started to check pages on internet with lost cats because he was very hungry. I didn't found any lost similar cat. In my area also wasn't any poster with that cat. I put then my advert on Spotted with cat photo that I'm looking for his owner. We also scanned his microchip number but was no owner details held . After few days I received message from his owner that it's his cat, he send me photos and correct chip number. Next day I gave cat back to owner informed that cat has fleas and he should do something with that. Cat was scared when he saw his owner and tried run away. Two days later cat was again under my door, he was jumping to the window, meowing and scratching door spent next days outside. He still had fleas and scratch himself. I send message to his owner that cat is in my garden from few days and I'm afraid about him because cold and wet weather outside. Owner send me respond that is "smart street cat" and he know how go back home. I took cat and return to owner hands and again cat was more scared than before. He tried to scratch me and run away as he just saw owner coming on way. I told to owner that it's unsafe for cat to walking on street and stay all day and night outside. He agree to keep cat in home for month to change his habitat. And two weeks later again cat was under my door. After five days again I send message that from several days cat is coming and spending time under my door. I spoke with owner and he agree that I can keep that cat and feed him if cat is happy to stay with us and we are happy to have him. He wrote me that "this cat is for me". I asked for transfer keeper ship for that cat for my name to avoid problems and disappointments in the future and he respond that it's not a problem and he will do that soon just need some time to go and have look how to do that.

I'm now unsure, can I keep that cat as mine and register his microchip on my name or I should wait untill owner give me cat pepers ( he is looking for that pepers from three weeks without succesful all the time when I sending request he need couple of days more to sort it out and he will contact with me soon... but didn't). I want take my Sweete to vet for fles treatment and everything what she need but I'm afraid.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi! I have recently joined this site and I just found your post. I don’t know the what the laws are where you live but I wondered if you could just get a letter of referral from her previous keeper in order to take her to the vet. I am wondering how things have been going for you and the kitty. I hope everything is well.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Alic - I am sorry I missed your post earlier. Thank you @Jcatbird for flagging up the OP's thread. 

If the previous owner has put in writing he has given the cat to you, and has signed his letter (or note ) with his name, then this should make the cat yours legally. It would be so in the UK, and in countries in Europe, as well as many other parts of the world. Assuming the cat belonged to him, to give away.

Can you say which country you are in so we could check what the legal position might be in general?

If the cat is microchipped then the previous owner should hand over the documents to you containing the chip registration. If he has lost the documents or does not bother to give them to you, you can ask the vet to read the chip for you and then contact the Pet Log company and explain what has happened. This will allow you to change the registered details but may need the backing of the vet.

With the vet, you can take with you the letter (or note ) signed by the previous owner as proof of his intention, i.e. that he is giving you the cat. The vet may possibly decide to contact the previous owner to confirm that he has indeed given the cat to you.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@chillminx I am so glad you responded here. I wasn't sure if the rules here also apply there but they seem much the same. I am really hoping that @Alic and the kitty are doing well. It sounds like she chose her new home and has given her love there. 
Glad my response brought the post up! As a rescuer here I always look for others who are willing to help kitties. Wonderful people here so I am delighted to have come to this site!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Jcatbird - thank you for your kind words - we are glad to have you here on the forum. 

You, and your friends, are bringing a new perspective to the discussions, an enjoyable breath of fresh air is running through the forum.  And plus, you all seem such nice people.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@chillminx I don't want to distract from the thread here but I do want to than you for such a sweet welcome. I am stumbling and bumbling my way through learning but I am enjoying exploring and meeting great new kitty lovers! I do hope we are an asset to the group. We certainly wish to be. I have great admiration for the others that have come here with the group. They really are good people and quite dedicated to cats. I must add that we find this site a breath of fresh air as well. I hope we will all become fast friends. If you see me making any mistakes here.... please let me know! I am , very much, a rule follower. I have written about feral and rescued cats elsewhere for a long time but I am not especially website savvy! Hopefully any blunders will be insignificant. I hope I shall see more of you. So far I have mostly posted on a the Cat Chat welcome thread and just a bit on a photos thread. I'll try to improve as I go.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
@chillminx and @Jcatbird - The Original Poster is most likely in Bosnia and Herzegovina. The sentence structure - Subject / Verb//Predicate / Object, without the Definite Article, is Slavonic, and the name "Alić" is endemic almost exclusively to Bosnia.

I can't find the Civil Laws online, nor even an overview; the General and Legislative Laws and Statutes can be found here:

http://www.ohr.int/?page_id=1308

and the U. S. Library of Congress has a searchable page (in English American) headed, "Legal Guides," here:

https://www.loc.gov/law/help/guide/nations/bosnia.php#legal

@Alic / Alić - Ne možemo pružiti pravni savjet. Možete učiniti sve od sebe da pomognete ovoj mački i tretirate mačku kao da je to vaš. Hvala vam što ste pokušali da pomognete ovoj maloj mačici. Bog te blagoslovio!
.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@1CatOverTheLine - I am impressed!! Thank you for those useful links to the Law regarding ownership and theft, in Bosnia and Herzegovina 

For the benefit of those forum members who don't speak Croatian, I have translated your comment to Alic into English as follows:

"We can not provide legal advice. You can do your best to help this cat and treat it as if it were yours. Thank you for trying to help this little 'soldier'. God bless you!"

(I hope the translation meets with your approval, lol )


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
@chillminx - Perfect. I should have included the translation; thank you. In my defence, It was late, and I've never been the brightest candle in the drawer in any event - though I suppose that a lighted candle in a drawer might be the _cause_ of some event, no?
.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@1CatOverTheLine - I think you are being too modest, you sound pretty bright to me!


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@chillminx From my experience, So bright the light is spread to others.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Alic has disappeared off radar, as do so many who join with a specific problem. Hope she managed to sort something out.


----------



## Alic (Nov 17, 2018)

I had spoken with previous owner and finally he gave me all her papers. I took her same day to vet for vaccination and fleas treatment. She is living in our house because she want. She is going out and coming back like to her own house. We are happy and she is happy. I see her previous ovner everyday and he never asced about her. Thanks to all for advices. Maybe my English isn't perfect but I'm not from Bosnia


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update @Alic I'm very pleased you were able to get something sorted out regarding the cat and she is now yours officially. Well done! 

Your English is very good btw, please don't think that we were criticising you. I promise you we were not. Sorry we were wrong about your first language possibly being Croatian.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Alic: Thank you for the update - and good news that you are now the owner of the cat. He's very handsome.


----------

